# Probleme mit einer Tabelle, Lücke entsteht?!



## nikron (19. Juli 2004)

Hi, hier ist das Beispiel Klick  im IE entseht dort zwischen der Buttonleiste und dem Mainbereich eine graue Lücke und ich kann mir nicht erklären wieso?! im Firefox taucht sie z.B. nicht auf....

so hier noch der code der tabellen zwischen dem die lücke ensteht :

```
<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  <tr>
    <td width="54" height="30">
      <a href="index.php?section=home"><img src="images/1home_blank.jpg" border="0"></a>
    </td>

    <td width="52" height="30">
      <a href="index.php?section=ich"><img src="images/2ich_blank.jpg" border="0"></a>
    </td>

    <td width="52" height="30">
      <a href="index.php?section=mates"><img src="images/3mates_blank.jpg" border="0"></a>
    </td width="52" height="30">

    <td width="52" height="30">
      <a href="index.php?section=stuff"><img src="images/4stuff_blank.jpg" border="0"></a>
    </td>

    <td width="52" height="30">
      <a href="index.php?section=gb"><img src="images/5gb_blank.jpg" border="0"></a>
    </td>

    <td width="52" height="30">
      <a href="index.php?section=imp"><img src="images/6imp_blank.jpg" border="0"></a>
    </td>

    <td width="52" height="30">
      <a href="index.php?section=log"><img src="images/7log_blank.jpg" border="0"></a>
    </td>

    <td width="414" height="30">
      <img src="images/8blank_blank.jpg" border="0">
    </td>
  </tr>
</table>



<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0">
  <tr>
    <td style="background-image: url(images/main_bg.jpg);" width="780">
```

Ich hoffe Ihr wisst wieso und warum. 

mfg nikron


----------



## DrOverflow (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo, 

ich glaube mal, dass der graue Bereich entsteht, weil es sich um 2 Tabellen handelt, und der IE diese anscheinend voneinander trennen will!

Ist es denn wirklich notwendig, dass der Mainbereich aus einer Tabelle besteht?! 

lg D;-]c


----------



## Karl Förster (19. Juli 2004)

Mach einfach mal die Umbrüche zwischen den TDs und den IMG-Tags weg, sodass es in etwa so aussieht:

<td><img ...></td>
<td><a ...><img ...></a></td>

Es dürfte eigentlich nicht so sein, aber der IE scheint mit Umbrüchen im Quelltext in Bezug auf Grafiken Probleme zu haben.


----------



## madlds (19. Juli 2004)

Hallo nikron,
ich denke eher, dass der IE standardmäßig einen Rahmen um die Tabellen legt. Der geht aber mit <table style="margin:0"> weg.
Gruß
madlds


----------



## nikron (19. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Karl Förster _
> *Mach einfach mal die Umbrüche zwischen den TDs und den IMG-Tags weg, sodass es in etwa so aussieht:
> 
> <td><img ...></td>
> ...



^^das hats gebracht danke auch an die anderen die habe ich aber nicht ausprobiert, zeigt mal wieder das der ie nix taugt.... :/


----------



## DrOverflow (19. Juli 2004)

Ich glaub das Problem liegt darin, dass der IE immer noch glaubt, dass der Rahmen der Tabelle vorhanden ist, egal ob er wirklich da ist oder nicht 
(bitte in der Rubrik "MS-Bugs", Nr 2.435.232 hinzufügen  )

lg D;-]c


----------



## Jan Seifert (19. Juli 2004)

Nutzt ihn nicht, wenn er nichts taugt.
Und da dieses Thema in die Richtung: "M$ böse! Firefox gut" geht, und sowas
hier nicht erwünscht ist, schließ ich das Thema.


----------

